# First Amtrak trip report. CHI-SEA-CHI



## Radvlad (Apr 11, 2016)

Took a cab from ORD to Union Station and had plenty of time to kill so I had my bags stored and I went exploring outside the station. It was the annual Chicago St. Patrick's day celebration and boy was it crazy. Very entertaining!

The EB left right on time. I was in a sleeper and our attendant, Mary, was SEA based. She was truly awesome. Always asking if you needed ice or anything else. She was just as friendly and upbeat on day three as day one. She was a friend by the end of the trip. Great lady! She is a Grand Mother and I don't know where she gets her energy. She gave everyone a big hug when we left the train. Simply can't say enough good things about this lady.

Found it crazy that after all the announcements that were made about not smoking, 2 people were thrown off the train for smoking. Dumb, just dumb.

Through no fault of Amtrak, we had to get off the train in Everett because there had been a mud slide and BNSF wouldn't allow passengers for 48 hours. It was a quick 45 minute bus ride to Seattle. No big deal.

Food on the train was ok. Not great but not bad. The angus burger from the cafe was really good however. I mean really good

Scenery was really good once we got through most of Montana. Here is a special message to those people in MT that live next to the tracks - clean up your back yards! Good grief. If I knew hundreds of people were going to see my back yard every day, I would make an effort. You know?

As far as Amtrak, I couldn't think of one thing to complain about on the west bound trip. It was exciting and fun and even forced me out of my shell a bit. I was really dreading the seating in the diner car but I ended up making friends with total strangers.

Once we arrived in Seattle, I spent most of the day today at Pike's Place and now I'm back at the station waiting for the return trip to Chicago. I don't mind the 45 minute bus ride but Amtrak credited my cc for not having a sleeper from Seattle to Everett. That was nice but not necessary. Anyway, I will finish this trip when I get back home in Tulsa.

Ok, I've been in the hospital for a couple of weeks so that's the reason for the delay in finishing the report.

Eastbound EB left from Everett do to the previously mentioned mudslide. Crew was a complete 180 on this run. Not rude but definitely did not go out of their way for anyone. On this segment I realized that where you are seated plays a big part in how comfortable the ride is going to be. Going to SEA I was in roomette 3 which was very stable and comfortable. On this return segment I was in roomette 10 and the ride was rough! It felt like we were hitting pot holes! Plus the crew were constantly going to the next car all night long. Two guys were actually arguing and using the f bomb. I woke up feeling really ill on the 2nd day and was vomiting and freezing all the way to Chicago. Special shout out to the rude heifer across the hall who kept yelling "stop it," every time I threw up.

I have come to realize that there is nothing worse than being stuck on a train or plane when you are sick. Of course none of this was Amtrak's fault. I went to the E.R. As soon as I was back in Tulsa and it turns out my appendix had exploded and took out part of my small intestine with it. I was in septic shock and renal failure by the time they operated. Thanks to God for getting me through it. I have a month of rehabilitation to look forward to, but that's a small price to pay.

Would I ever travel Amtrak again? Heck yes I will. Just have to decide which route. Think I will try coach next time though. Those seats are huge and look really comfy. Some of the people did seem a little spotty though, lol. Coach is also where the smokers were caught. Does Amtrak just put them on the next train?

I am a complete believer in Amtrak now and will even get involved in anyway I can to keep passenger rail service going in this country. I have also changed my view regarding tipping onboard. Those men and women have a tough job. Only complaints in the dining car were that one man brought his dog with him so only three people could sit at our table. The other complaint was that it took a 20 tip to get the waitress to "allow" me to pay for a young kids dinner. I was just trying to be nice but what the heck.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your trip and glad you came through your medical ordeal OK! 

Please call Amtrak Customer Relations and report that Diner Staff ( LSA are the only ones allowed to handle money ) for soliciting a Bribe ( not a tip!) for allowing you to pay for that kids meal!

That's totally unacceptable!


----------



## OBS (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the report, and glad you are mending from some serious medical issues!

Am glad you so enjoyed your trip as well...


----------



## willem (Apr 11, 2016)

Radvlad said:


> I went to the E.R. As soon as I was back in Tulsa and it turns out my appendix had exploded and took out part of my small intestine with it. I was in septic shock and renal failure by the time they operated.


I'm glad you are on the road to recovery. I had been under the impression that a burst appendix was fatal, always. Sometimes, it's nice to be wrong.



> Scenery was really good once we got through most of Montana. Here is a special message to those people in MT that live next to the tracks - clean up your back yards! Good grief.


Montana has no claim to uniqueness on that count. You can find it on many routes.



> Coach is also where the smokers were caught. Does Amtrak just put them on the next train?


I would be interested to know, too, although I'm sure Amtrak does not "just put them on the next train". My question would be, does Amtrak allow them on the next train?



> I don't mind the 45 minute bus ride but Amtrak credited my cc for not having a sleeper from Seattle to Everett.


My story of trying to get a refund for being out of a sleeper for half the leg of a journey would be longer than your trip report. Someone here suggested that not offering refunds was a revenue stream for Amtrak. Perhaps it happens automatically only on the short bustitutions. Certainly I had to request it on the two longest trips where Amtrak pulled me out of sleeper.

I'm glad you had a good outbound leg of your journey, and I hope your future travels are even better.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad to hear that you enjoyed most of what Amtrak had to offer. I believe that smoking on the train is seen as quite a major issue, and I have seen passengers handed over to the law for smoking! Probably not going to get the next train...

I was amazed that passengers can now bring a dog into the restaurant car?

Did you spend long in Seattle, or did you just do an immediate return trip?

Best wishes for a full recovery!

Ed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 11, 2016)

That sounds very painful but it also makes for one hell of a story. Hope you feel better soon and hope you have a better time on your next trip.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 11, 2016)

caravanman said:


> Glad to hear that you enjoyed most of what Amtrak had to offer. I believe that smoking on the train is seen as quite a major issue, and I have seen passengers handed over to the law for smoking! Probably not going to get the next train...
> 
> *I was amazed that passengers can now bring a dog into the restaurant car?*
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it was a service dog and was on the floor under the table next his owner


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 11, 2016)

willem said:


> I'm glad you are on the road to recovery. I had been under the impression that a burst appendix was fatal, always. Sometimes, it's nice to be wrong.


My mom's appendix ruptured while she was pregnant with one of my sisters in 1949. This sister is 6-1/2 years older than me.

She recovered obviously and lived into her mid-80's.


----------



## Fred Wis. (Apr 11, 2016)

Glad to hear you're on the mend. Your attitude is amazing compared to some folks who complain about every little thing about their trip. While i agree with you , that if my backyard was seen by hundreds every day, i would keep it tidy. Having said that, I do think that seeing America "in its work cloths," is one of the things i like about train travel. While i am riding along watching the scenery, i am thinking who lives there, why did they save that car or truck, how many kids swing on that tire swing, and where is that pickup pulling a horse trailer headed? Off to work, off to play, a trail ride, a 4H event, a rodeo, or rounding up cattle? What was made in that empty factory?Did the product move on this rail line? Do the neighbors gather near the rockers on that porch? So much to see, and all of it for only a few seconds. And then off to the next sight.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 11, 2016)

I sat with a service dog (under the table) during my CZ trip. I was so excited to be seated with a dog instead of a table full of humans.  The dog's owner was friendly and answered all of my questions about traveling with a dog.

Major kudos and a slight bit of horror over your appendix story. A burst appendix killed my grandfather long before I was born. I am so glad you made it to the ER in time.


----------



## Radvlad (Apr 12, 2016)

SarahZ said:


> I sat with a service dog (under the table) during my CZ trip. I was so excited to be seated with a dog instead of a table full of humans.  The dog's owner was friendly and answered all of my questions about traveling with a dog.
> 
> Major kudos and a slight bit of horror over your appendix story. A burst appendix killed my grandfather long before I was born. I am so glad you made it to the ER in time.


SarahZ - like the new profile pic!

Yea, I was pretty lucky and I realize that. If anything, my first Amtrak trip will be unforgettable. I had no problem with the service dog. She was better behaved than a lot of the humans lol. Plus it sort of reminded me of the European trains lol.

My only complaint with Amtrak is that they don't service Tulsa, but then again, it's not their fault if the ridership isn't there. I think it would be beyond ridiculous if funding to Amtrack is cut further back. After this trip, I realize that the system plays an important role in interstate transportation. Although I went with a roomette, coach fares were generally much cheaper than what the major airlines charge, and the service was ten times better. Hell, plus it's just fun and a much more relaxed travel experience.


----------



## MrEd (Apr 19, 2016)

thanks for the trip report, amazing story.


----------



## NW cannonball (May 1, 2016)

Fred Wis. said:


> Glad to hear you're on the mend. Your attitude is amazing compared to some folks who complain about every little thing about their trip. While i agree with you , that if my backyard was seen by hundreds every day, i would keep it tidy. Having said that, I do think that seeing America "in its work cloths," is one of the things i like about train travel. While i am riding along watching the scenery, i am thinking who lives there, why did they save that car or truck, how many kids swing on that tire swing, and where is that pickup pulling a horse trailer headed? Off to work, off to play, a trail ride, a 4H event, a rodeo, or rounding up cattle? What was made in that empty factory?Did the product move on this rail line? Do the neighbors gather near the rockers on that porch? So much to see, and all of it for only a few seconds. And then off to the next sight.


Agree. Best wishes to OP for speedy recovery.

About the "back yards" -- yeah, the trains, and the EB in particular, see a lot of the backsides of the USA. Good.

Also see some of the most pristine and undeveloped places, also good.

What I like on the EB, in the "boring" parts of ND and MT, is the amazing diversity of waterfowl, and sometimes mammals, like antelope and foxes and coyotes and marmots.

Years ago my daughter rode the EB in coach, talked up a deadheading conductor, who showed her most of the wildlife dens for a few hundred miles. Many.


----------



## blackpup (Jun 11, 2016)

Sorry you had such an ordeal on the way back, but glad you got through it fine. And for those neighbors that kept telling you to "shut up', real nice of you to care. I would have asked you if you were okay and if there was something I could do to help. Some people are just so uncaring.


----------



## Asher (Jun 12, 2016)

I can't imagine riding in coach with your medical condition, you sure you want to risk that situation. Glad to read things are well with you and the trip makes you anxious for another.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 12, 2016)

anumberone said:


> I can't imagine riding in coach with your medical condition, you sure you want to risk that situation. Glad to read things are well with you and the trip makes you anxious for another.


Medical condition? I imagine s/he is/will be healed from this event before traveling again.


----------

